

Create a Google Talk bot with Node.js: Part One - Treffynnon
http://simonholywell.com/post/2013/02/create-a-node-js-google-talk-bot-pt1.html

======
dkhenry
It would be really great if Google supported persistant char rooms like IRC.
That would make these kinds of bots really usefully.

~~~
bnchdrff
xmpp supports chatrooms! see <https://gist.github.com/powdahound/940969> for
an example similar to the parent link

------
niggler
While 'const' is cute, it's not a standard feature:

"The current implementation of const is a Mozilla-specific extension and is
not part of ECMAScript 5."

[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/JavaScript/Referenc...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/JavaScript/Reference/Statements/const)

------
StavrosK
I have a side project that provides hosted bots: <http://getinstabot.com>. I
don't think there's much interest, though.

